# Looking for a job



## t_luong (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, i have settled down here in Forlì-Cesena with my Italian husband for quite a while and i m wondering there is any requirement of post for business/trading liaison from Europe to Asia ( especially in VN ) that i can join. I am good in the field of marketing & communications (graduated from the university in the Netherlands), speak fluently in both Vietnamese and English; Italian still needs to be improved. 

Should you have any interests about such a candicate; pls drop me a few lines.

Ciao, ciao


T


----------

